# Grant. Camera pill cost



## 20250 (Jul 14, 2005)

Grant, You had asked how much the pill camera costs and I found out yesterday. The pill itself is $600 and another $1,000 for hospital costs, so $1,600. I'm sure this price may vary depending where you get it done, but this is what my charge will be.See yaBrett


----------



## Prudy (Jan 21, 2006)

Is your insurance going to cover it??? Or is that your co=pay????


----------



## 14416 (Jun 21, 2005)

That's pretty steep, especially when you have a $1500 deductible!So I'd pretty much be paying $1500 out of the $1600, go figure!That's how all these tests are. I wouldn't even need insurance, because all they would cover is $100 anyways, lol.Thanks Brett, let me know how it goes, okay?


----------



## 20250 (Jul 14, 2005)

My insurance is paying it all, but I pay for my own insurance, and it aint cheap. I think it's rescheduled for the 28th of March. I don't need to have it done at this point, but I've fought to get it approved by the insurance company for sooo long that I'm getting it done just for peace of mind.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Brett,i'm also thinking of doing it.What is the reason why your doc think it may be worthed in your case?


----------



## 20250 (Jul 14, 2005)

Hey Spasman, My doc didn't think it was needed. I kind of demanded it a while back because i thought I saw mucousy blood in my stool. At this point I want to see what shape my small bowel is in because I have never seen the inside, just the outside. Curiosity(sp) I guess.Why do you want this test done Spas?


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Because i have problem lower belly.Very low.


----------

